# Afraid of myself



## Alpha (Feb 20, 2012)

It's been several years since I've done any serious darkroom work and I was never particularly masterful. I am coming out of hiatus now and would like to print on some special stuff I've had locked away. In particular, I'm hoping to make use of my large stash of Ektalure G, I'd like to try Ansco 130, and I'd like to get more into toning. I have some weak spots in my technique and I'm unsure how much practice, and how to practice, before I break into the stash. The paper is graded, so split-grade printing is a non-issue.

I have basically anything I could possibly want available to me where I'll be printing. My aim is to make the best prints possible (I guess that goes without saying but sometimes we can afford to be a little sloppier than others)

Here are my weak areas:

I have little experience with toning. I'm particularly keen on doing more work with gold toner, though I suppose I should give Selenium a real go first.
I've never printed larger than 11x14 and I am terrified of printing on my 16x20 Ektalure. 

Can anyone give some advice or recommend some resources (books or other) with sophisticated discussions of toning? I'm aiming for precision since the paper is irreplaceable. I tend to be a little too judicious with my test strips. Also, any resources or words of advice on printing large? 

Also, I am facing the option of Diffusion or Condenser and have not used a diffusion head before.


----------



## BlackSheep (Feb 20, 2012)

Two book suggestions:

1. The Manual of Photography, by Ralph Jacobson, Sidney Ray and Geoffrey Attridge
2. The New Photography by Catherine Reeve and Marilyn Sward

And have fun!


----------



## ann (Feb 20, 2012)

Find a copy of Tim RUdman's toning book that will be a great help.  

There is also Larry Barletts' Black and White Photography Workshop.

I use both a condenser head and a cold light head.  You will need to boost the contrast and since your using graded paper, you have fewer options. Underexposing and over developing will give you about 1/2 contrast boost. Different ratio of the developer will aid in controlling the contrast.


----------



## Alpha (Feb 21, 2012)

Thank you guys very much.


----------

